# Etihad employee accommodation



## pixyy (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi guys , i need to know about Etihad employee accommodation , can i choose to 
live alone ? i wont to share with anyone . can guest or family stay for 1 or 2 days or is it not allowable ? How much per month ?

and is there transportation from accommodation to airport and 24 hours ? i going to work as agent in airport and on shifts

Regards.


----------

